# Puffer for CRS tank



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Howdy all.
I'm much more of a salty but I do have a sweet little 20 long planted tank that I keep CRS in.
I recently saw a small puffer in a freshwater system and would love one...

Can anyone reccommend a good puffer for a 20 gallon breeder tank that is planted and has CRS in it....or school me on why it's a bad idea..

The tank is heated and has very moderate flow and filtration.

Thanks kindly.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well my first question is what is a CRS?? if its a shrimp then it will be eaten right away.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL!!! Not a good idea my friend... unless you want to watch helplessly as a tiny puffer tears all your CRS to shreds as soon as you put him in the tank


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

in my limited research, I have seen and read of systems with both shrimp and puffers..
is this an anomaly?

Like a coral eating species who doesn't touch coral in a reef tank?

What are the chances of a larger shrimp or the CRS population maintaining the puffers appetite?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

whatigot said:


> in my limited research, I have seen and read of systems with both shrimp and puffers..
> is this an anomaly?
> 
> Like a coral eating species who doesn't touch coral in a reef tank?
> ...


The chances are slim to done. Same as leaving me in a kitchen of a steak house.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

mmmmmm steeaaakkk...dont forget to add the mushrooms ..lol


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

But your puffer will love you a lot!!!


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

well i would say its a major risk however im currently keeping my pea puffers with yellow shrimp. when you add the shrimp its scary as hell but i have had 3 different sets of pea puffers none have eaten a single shrimp. i wouldnt recomend doing it at all if you were planning on breeding the shrimp. i have had a few babies survive to a size where they are no longer looked at as food but i also do have a pretty heavily planted tank. what ever your decision good luck and only add one shrimp the first time you try, and not your favourite one first.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I read a lot on here about people doing research. I wonder about the research sometimes. What you read on the internet is not always right. When I look something up, I read as many sources as possible. You can then start to weed out the incorrect info. It is a good thing you asked here first. I'm with the majority, don't do it, and no the shrimp population probably can't maintain it. I don't know enough about puffers, but I do have a species of fish that doesn't know enough to stop eating when it has enough. I often don't stop eating when I should either. I think i'll join Grant and Ben in the kitchen of the steak house.



whatigot said:


> in my limited research, I have seen and read of systems with both shrimp and puffers..
> is this an anomaly?
> 
> Like a coral eating species who doesn't touch coral in a reef tank?
> ...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> well i would say its a major risk however im currently keeping my pea puffers with yellow shrimp. when you add the shrimp its scary as hell but i have had 3 different sets of pea puffers none have eaten a single shrimp. i wouldnt recomend doing it at all if you were planning on breeding the shrimp. i have had a few babies survive to a size where they are no longer looked at as food but i also do have a pretty heavily planted tank. what ever your decision good luck and only add one shrimp the first time you try, and not your favourite one first.


Wow, that's amazing. Yes it could be the plant cover and the fact that the puffers are tiny but wow, I would not think you could get away with that. Interesting.


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

*puffers*

Puffers...cute faces on small Great White Sharks...wouldnt mix them with anything else. Name your shrimps Sushi, Tempura, Yakisoba, Tandori.....


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Wow, that's amazing. Yes it could be the plant cover and the fact that the puffers are tiny but wow, I would not think you could get away with that. Interesting.


i know it was actually a last min thing i had abosultly no where for them to go it was either the heavily planted dwarf puffer tank or the less planted discus i figured the puffers had smaller mouths  but still have all the shrimp i put in there so i guess it was a good choice. what also makes it weird is when i through a few snails in there every once in a while the snails get ripped to pieces!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a pea puffer in with my CRS and cherry shrimp, and a shit load of snails, and i have never seen him go after any shrimp. Maybe he gets the odd baby?? but never seen him attack anything other then a snail


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> well i would say its a major risk however im currently keeping my pea puffers with yellow shrimp. when you add the shrimp its scary as hell but i have had 3 different sets of pea puffers none have eaten a single shrimp. i wouldnt recomend doing it at all if you were planning on breeding the shrimp. i have had a few babies survive to a size where they are no longer looked at as food but i also do have a pretty heavily planted tank. what ever your decision good luck and only add one shrimp the first time you try, and not your favourite one first.





Nicklfire said:


> I got a pea puffer in with my CRS and cherry shrimp, and a shit load of snails, and i have never seen him go after any shrimp. Maybe he gets the odd baby?? but never seen him attack anything other then a snail


LMAO!!!
Well shut my mouth!!!!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

My kids decided they wanted put a pea puffer in one of my tanks. I have a bunch of Cherries shrimps in the tank and its med-heavily planted. The puffer would ignore them...even the smaller ones. I see the puffer a couple of times a week.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

BAD IDEA x100 especially on expensive shrimp like CRS!!!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> The chances are slim to done. Same as leaving me in a kitchen of a steak house.


That just cracked me up LOL!!!

nyways, i wouldn't risk it. Specially when crs are like $5 a pop lols. I would do a regular cherry puffer if you really want it that bad, regular cherries are dirt cheap and breeds like there is no tomorrow LOL.


----------

